# Miley Cyrus: Porno-Angebot für Miley Cyrus



## beachkini (10 Okt. 2013)

​*Eigentlich haben wir von Miley Cyrus eh schon fast alles gesehen. Für eine Internet-Pornofirma wäre sie aber trotzdem interessant – und zwar als Regisseurin.*

Sängerin und Schauspielerin Miley Cyrus (20, „Bangerz“) hat ihr erstes Regieangebot bekommen – von einer Online-Pornofirma. Zu verdanken hat sie das Angebot von GameLink, dem nach eigenen Angaben größten Online-Vertrieb der Branche, natürlich ihrem skandalträchtigen Auftreten in letzter Zeit. „Wir bei GameLink verfolgen Ihre Karriere mit großem Interesse, während Sie ihr Kinderstar-Image ablegen und sich zu einer selbstständigen jungen Frau mit einem kompromisslosen Lebensstil entwickeln – vor allem, was den Ausdruck Ihrer Sexualität angeht“, heißt es in dem Schreiben an den Star, das auf der Klatschseite „TMZ“ veröffentlicht wurde.

GameLink bietet Cyrus die „sehr lukrative Gelegenheit, bei einem Erwachsenenfilm Regie zu führen“. Die Pornoproduzenten locken mit voller künstlerischer Kontrolle, sowie einer Million US-Dollar (etwa 740.000 Euro). Auch ein Seitenhieb gegen Kritikerin Sinead O´Connor darf nicht fehlen: „Das würde Ihnen die Chance geben, der Welt endlich zu zeigen, dass Sie kein kleines Mädchen mehr sind, und sich nicht dem Druck von Leuten wie Sinead O´Connor beugen, die nur neidisch auf Ihren Erfolg sind.“ Eine Antwort von Cyrus ist noch nicht bekannt. (focus.de)


----------



## sachsen paule (10 Okt. 2013)

lesben sextape wie tila tequila das gemacht hatte, das wärs, aber mit miley als hauptdarstellerin


----------



## UTux (10 Okt. 2013)

sachsen paule schrieb:


> lesben sextape wie tila tequila das gemacht hatte, das wärs, aber mit miley als hauptdarstellerin



Ja, oder wie einst Chyna (Joan Marie Laurer). Aber Miley als Regisseurin?!
Ich sehe schon wie der "Film" unzählige male über den Ladentisch wandert, nur weil "Regie: Miley Cyrus" draufsteht.


----------



## comatron (10 Okt. 2013)

Offenbar sind Firma und Cyrus so ziemlich auf dem gleichen geistigen Level.


----------



## Pimmelfritte (15 Okt. 2013)

sollte sie vllt mal annehmen


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2013)

Vor der Kamera würde sie mir besser gefallen


----------



## okano37 (18 Okt. 2013)

comatron schrieb:


> Offenbar sind Firma und Cyrus so ziemlich auf dem gleichen geistigen Level.


Glaube sie wird das Angebot ablehnen. Sie ist so billig,die würde nur VOR der Kamera stehen...oder besser...liegen wollen!

Mir tut dieses Weib einfach nur leid. Wer ein solches Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndom hat,sollte lieber mal zum Doc gehen als nackt auf ner Abrissbirne zu hocken oder mit ihren Grimassenschneiden Wi*vorlage für irgendwelche Fakepainter zuwerden.kopf99


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

Hmmm... Miley porno? The odds increase every day. :devil:


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Als Darstellerin könnte ich Sie mir besser vorstellen.:WOW:


----------

